# Does Worldmark have a Express window Discounts period like wyndham does?



## Sandy VDH (Oct 23, 2016)

Title should say it all....

Does Worldmark have a Express window Discounts period like Wyndham does?

Can you book for stays less than 15 Days away, because with Club Pass you can't?

What are guest confirmation fees with Worldmark?

Just wondering if it would be easier to do this via Wyndham or rent from a Worldmark owner directly?


----------



## ronparise (Oct 23, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Title should say it all....
> 
> Does Worldmark have a Express window Discounts period like Wyndham does?
> 
> ...



No discounts

You can book reservations right up to the check in day.
 Inside 15 days is "bonus time". And you can use cash and housekeeping is included

No guest fees with worldmark


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 23, 2016)

ronparise said:


> No discounts
> 
> You can book reservations right up to the check in day.
> Inside 15 days is "bonus time". And you can use cash and housekeeping is included
> ...



I sent you a PM with a specific question.  Thanks for your answers here.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 24, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Title should say it all....
> 
> Does Worldmark have a Express window Discounts period like Wyndham does?
> 
> ...



Bonus time isn't necessarily the easiest to snag unless in the off season. It's usually last minute cancellations that are there one minute and not the next.  You can get lucky..Also I think there are limitations on guests for bonus time. Either owner has to be present or reservations have to be made within 5 days of check in or something like that.


----------



## hrmoreau (Oct 26, 2016)

*Worldmark*

Don't forget inventory specials which is one of the best perks of the Worldmark system.  You can see the inventory specials inventory here:

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/inventory_specials/


----------

